# Making a Stallion a Gelding



## youdontknow32 (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright...so I have always had Mares....not geldings.

We just got a Mini mare and she is a year old, i found a little boy that will be ready to leave his mom Aug. 3rd, and I really like him...but I have no clue when to get him gelded or who to get to do this, how much will it cost?

Thank you


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

take him to the vet an have him gelded.it shouldnt cost to much to cut him unless a testicle didnt dropp down.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 16, 2009)

Most often you'd get him gelded when he's a year old.  Not sure on the cost as I guess it varies from vet to vet; depending on whether he/she goes there to do it or you bring it to the clinic.

You definately have to have the vet do this because it's kinda like a surgical procedure; everything needs to be sterile, including gloves, emasculator, knife, needle and thread (yes the wound needs to be sown back up) etc., plus there's a certain procedure to follow to keep the area free from dirt and other stuff that invites infection.

 I've been to a few horse castrations myself and I can tell you it's better to have a veterinarian do it and not have to worry about infection, which will have a 95% chance of occurance if you do it yourself.


----------



## haviris (Jun 17, 2009)

I've never had a mini gelded, but I did recently hear that sooner is often better because they can be dropped and then suck them back up when they are weaned (I read that on a miniature horse forum). Don't know if the breeder would be agreeable, but it might be best to have it done before he's weaned.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 17, 2009)

I had mine done when he was 8 months, brought him to the vet and they did him on the table like a dog. It was easier for them, since he was so little. I think it cost around $200.....


----------



## mully (Jun 17, 2009)

Usually about 1 year but I would ask your vet what is a good date with them. It is best left for the vet as problems can arise doing this yourself unless you have done many.


----------



## youdontknow32 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh yea, i am going to let our vet do it...people had told me about taking them to the amish near by and letting them do it...but I want to do whats best for the little guy.

If I didn't have a mare already, I wouldn't even think about getting him gelded...but I don't want to breed her. At least not for awhile.

Thanks everyone.


See I always thought or the colts that we had looked at, they were getting gelded before we got them, like before they were weaned....but everyone I've asked to do this has said no, because they are too young....I just didn't want to have to do that to a poor horse, I think I would feel awful...but I wanted to get a "male" horse for a very long time, and I want to get a baby..I dont know what i'll do.

Thanks all!


----------



## Countrymom (Jun 17, 2009)

The earliest I have ever heard of was 4 or 5 months.  Vet told me that.  I have had them done easily at 6 months, but usually do them around a year old.  Have cut as late as 2 and it wasn't as easy for the horse to adjust.  Hormones raging and all.


----------

